# 40 holer.....



## bricycle (Dec 26, 2012)

*40 holer.....GOT ONE!*

I need a turn of century (but will look at any) 40 hole*GOT ONE!* (spoke) front hubassy. thanks bri.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 26, 2012)

40 holes is usually rear rim-a tandem in the us or a roadster in the UK. Maybe use a 36 and skip 4 holes?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 30, 2012)

yea, I see now, it will probably need to be a more modern foreign hub. look through your BMX and newer stuff too.... thanks, bri.


----------



## Buster1 (Dec 30, 2012)

Bri, I have a S/A 40 hole AW 3-speed. Yours if you want it. $45 shipped.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks Buster, but I need a front sir. Happy New Year!


----------



## Buster1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Ooops, sorry, musta missed that.


----------



## Larmo63 (Jan 2, 2013)

Put it on the front and make it a six speed.

: )


----------



## bricycle (Jan 2, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> Put it on the front and make it a six speed.
> 
> : )




...one more crack like that, and I may mistake you for Dave or Vince.....


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 2, 2013)

It would just freewheel on the front, but be a little wide.  But steel frames are forgiving.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 3, 2013)

Andrew Gorman said:


> It would just freewheel on the front, but be a little wide.  But steel frames are forgiving.




yea, wide and thick. Found a modern one, but prefer old stuff.....


----------



## mre straightbar (Jan 3, 2013)

*do you need just a 28" that bad you going to use a rear*

or does it have to match?


----------



## Iverider (Jan 3, 2013)

Is your front spacing around 90mm? A bmx hub is probably 100mm or 110. If it's 110 it'll sit in the dropouts a little funny unless you bend the fork legs a tad.


----------



## sam (Jan 4, 2013)

You can get a modern WheelMaster in 40 hole
http://www.niagaracycle.com/product_info.php?products_id=441847


----------



## bricycle (Jan 4, 2013)

sam said:


> You can get a modern WheelMaster in 40 hole
> http://www.niagaracycle.com/product_info.php?products_id=441847




Thanks much Sam, I ordered one in silver. bri.


----------

